# started to lay track



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a great weekend finishing part of my layout, got to lay some track today, this is the longest stretch, I made it this long to have a siding.











Close up of where the siding will go, have to figure out how to support the switches, might have to attach a block under them, have to put some more PVC pipe down for the siding also, at least I know where its going to be, yes I know its not straight also, its just on there loose, not screwed down yet.










Here is the new place for this bridge, I got about 7 PVC pipes all the way in, have to go get more, I just used the little pieces to show where the long ones go, have to cut some more yet, I layed out all the track to mark where it is going










Another pic, I have to somehow anchor the bridge down, I might put a block down to hold the bridge, its got 1 in square pieces welded underneath sticking down about 3 in, might pour concrete in the block, and just leave a little room for the piecs to fit in, it weighs a lot, so its not going anywhere in a hurry. Had to figure out where its going to be first, will end the ladder right up to bridge










Getting close to running trains!

tom h


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Tom, very nice. 

I found that my #6's would rest on the ladder and not be unbalanced. The ladder at work here. Keep this thread rolling as I would love to see some loco stream by the background that you have here. 



gg


PS: I love the aberration re layout ladder and the track proper and the fact that they are not locked together... . On my project they seem to have two different minds ! Can relate to this !


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on a great start! Looks like you live in a very nice area.


----------

